# With tips, time to offer waters and mints or chocolate?



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

anyone considering offering now with tips? you can find waters for 20 cents a bottle, chocolates/mints for 10 cents, somebody takes a couple costs you 30 cents but they tip 2$ maybe more, anyone tempted, anyone think it works?

Or just forget it. The negative is it makes you look desperate lol thoughts?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> anyone considering offering now with tips? you can find waters for 20 cents a bottle, chocolates/mints for 10 cents, somebody takes a couple costs you 30 cents but they 2$, anyone tempted, anyone think it works?
> 
> Or just forget it. The negative is it makes you look desperate lol thoughts?


Nooooooo!!

Don't spend your hard-earned money on any of the ridiculous extras. Firstly, they add to the unrealistic and extreme expectations of pax, and secondly because it makes a driver seem a bit naive and new, and it does nothing to boost ratings or improve tips.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> it makes a driver seem a bit naive and new.


Agree with this 100%!

I was offered waters and a fancy little tub full of candies recently. 
I thanked her. But didn't take anything.
Since she was a woman I didn't think it looked as bad. 
Had it been a man I would have told him I don't accept candy from grown men.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

You should never, ever offer chocolate to the pax. The only thing I offer is a charger (upon request), and I do just fine with tips - check out my avatar.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Surgeio said:


> You should never, ever offer chocolate to the pax. The only thing I offer is a charger (upon request), and I do just fine with tips - check out my avatar.


in hawaii so many tourists easier to get tips. think about it someone sees a hersheys bar or snickers, mouth stars watering, cant resist grabs one and a water to wash it down, bam 2 dollar tip minimum.

Dont think of it as tips, rather selling snacks for profit......yes its possible they will eat your loot and not tip, but most pax arent that shameless


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Why are you guys offering water and candy???? STOP SETTING PRESIDENCE. It's bad enough we barely make any money on a fare as it is but then you're going to give them extra shit for a 5 star rating????

I have 192 rated fares and 187 are 5 star ratings.....I gave out bottled water once for the Buffalo Bills game two weeks ago when it was 90+ degrees and there were reports of the stadium running out of bottled water. This was the only time I have given a pax anything other than a safe ride, car charger, A/C and a radio station request...thats it. 

You guys giving away free shit to impress the back seat entitled assholes are typically the same ones that cry they aren't making money.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hard no.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

again what if you get 20 bucks in tips for a 2 buck investment?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Agree with this 100%!
> 
> I was offered waters and a fancy little tub full of candies recently.
> I thanked her. But didn't take anything.
> ...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Gonna go off topic for just a moment

WTG Grahamcracker on the mod thing!!

Okay, back to our regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

MHR said:


> Gonna go off topic for just a moment
> 
> WTG Grahamcracker on the mod thing!!
> 
> Okay, back to our regularly scheduled thread.


Yeah, lol. I was asked and I accepted. Turns out hitting 113 points wasn't my final promotion.


----------



## XNDABOX (Jul 18, 2017)

In the end, do what you want. I give out water and snacks, my tips are pretty good. When I don't I can't say for sure but it may be a little less. Also expect those items to not be taken by those who won't tip in the first place. Also you will get the occasional one that takes advantage of the situation. Had a Pax take a whole pack of gum when it was clear that people were taking singles before. In the end no one runs your job like you. Who cares if the next guy gets downvoted because they did not have snacks. They're not giving up fares to you. Also I have many a request to make money on the side, which may be helped by the amenities I provide. Try and you may make a profit. If not dump it. It's not life or death.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Yeah, lol. I was asked and I accepted. Turns out hitting 113 points wasn't my final promotion.


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Nooooooo!!
> it makes a driver seem a bit naive and new.


Having ridden in a bunch of GoGreenRides in NYC that offer this, I thought I'd do it when I first started. When I experienced how few people tip, I'm glad I never did.

Now that the Uber app has tipping, it's only gotten marginally better. I wish the app would offer percentages as opposed to dollar figures. I doubt anyone who tips would leave a $2 tip if they knew it was 8%. But here in Utah a lot of people just don't tip.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Just don't do it.
Once I picked up a pool pax (Needed last one for the quest), A tall smelly Asian kid who just came out of a gym, He was only going like 1.6 mile. He asked for a bottle of water right as he got in the car, After I handed him an unopened bottle of water, He dared to ask me if the water has been opened (Do you have to ask to tell if a bottle of water has been opened? Just look at the fking cap). He got out at his destination and left zero tip. Instant one star.


----------

